# Whirlpool WRT318FZDW icemaker kit design change



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Wiring diagrams for each?


----------



## b.rooster4321 (Apr 22, 2020)

It looks like both of those connections only have four pins or wires that are being used you may be able to change those connectors out. Or buy an adapter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

You'd need the wiring diagrams to be sure (and to figure out which pins correspond). Whirlpool (or whoever is making their stuff) probably decided it was a dollar cheaper to use the newer connector. I'm amazed they didn't switch to a 4-pin connector to save another few pennies!


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Whirlpool parts, what a pain I had to be on hold for 45 minutes to talk to a live person.

I was told for the WRT318FZDW model there is a design change, and the last two digits "09" in WRT318FZDW09 is an engineering code indicating some changes made.

There is no new icemaker kit available for this, you will need to buy the old icemaker (which I have) and then buy an adapter.

The adapter converts a 8 port terminal to a 5 port one, it is part number WPW10360140 and it's $63.24.

So effectively they have increased the icemaker kit from $99 to $160 by this design change.

So I asked them, what about on the back of the fridge, where the icemaker line is, if that part has a defect, can I change out the back assembly which includes the new 5 port plug to the old 8 port plug? How much would that be?

She said there is a high likelihood that an old part will not fit physically in the cut out but I can try at my own risk.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Half that price on eBay. When you buy the new icemaker kits they come with several different adapters. But part numbers aren’t listed on them. The unused ones just get thrown away.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

BayouRunner said:


> Half that price on eBay. When you buy the new icemaker kits they come with several different adapters. But part numbers aren’t listed on them. The unused ones just get thrown away.


Are you sure the new icemaker kit comes with the adapters?

Because Whirlpool support told me the icemaker kit comes with no adapter and the adapter is additional. I thought that was unusual, so I pressed him..."are you sure? you mean the icemaker kit with no adapter is $99, and to get an adapter for it is $64? and the companion icemaker kit for that refrigerator with the 09 engineering digit does not include the needed adapter?" He put me on hold for another 5 minutes listening to Whirlpool music and "your call is very important to us..." and then came back and said "yes that is correct, the icemaker kit does not come with an adapter".

That I find very troubling, which means EVERY customer who buys the fridge and the icemaker kit will find this out the hard way and be pissed off and have to get the adapter.

Your explanation is more logical. Can't believe how bad Whirlpool support is.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

They are reading off a computer screen. The way it’s sold there is no part numbers for Adapters. They are just included in kit. Think if you have to buy a kit. Supco has a little better price. Just got out of surgery about an hour ago but I’m a little fuzzy at the moment but believe I gave you the right info. eBay had the part number listed yesterday that you posted fo $34 and change. Good luck. I’m not 100 percent sure at the moment but it may be sold as an icemaker and also as a kit. You would want the kit. Can’t give you any more info at the moment


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

WPW10360140 for Whirlpool Refrigerator Wire Harness for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WPW10360140 for Whirlpool Refrigerator Wire Harness at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

huesmann said:


> WPW10360140 for Whirlpool Refrigerator Wire Harness for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WPW10360140 for Whirlpool Refrigerator Wire Harness at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Great find.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

BayouRunner said:


> They are reading off a computer screen. The way it’s sold there is no part numbers for Adapters. They are just included in kit. Think if you have to buy a kit. Supco has a little better price. Just got out of surgery about an hour ago but I’m a little fuzzy at the moment but believe I gave you the right info. eBay had the part number listed yesterday that you posted fo $34 and change. Good luck. I’m not 100 percent sure at the moment but it may be sold as an icemaker and also as a kit. You would want the kit. Can’t give you any more info at the moment


BayouRunner you have been most helpful, I found the part finally. I wish you a speedy recovery from your surgery.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

well, this thing sure takes some twists and turns.

after talking to Whirlpool customer service along with the advice here, I decided to order the adapter / wire harness part WPW1036140 from Appliance Parts Pro. I called them up to place the order and they said the part is not available or in stock, then they asked me what I needed it for. I told them I have an icemaker kit that has an eight port plug from a WRT318FZDW02 that I am trying to make it work with the newer WRT318FZDW09 that has a 5 port terminal. He said no that won't work, that adapter is to adapt newer icemaker kit to older Whirlpool fridge, the icemaker kit has 4 port plug, the fridge has an 8 port terminal in the back of the freezer, it is the opposite of what you need. He said there is no adapter for what I have, I need to buy a brand new icemaker kit part # W11510803, but it is not available and no idea when that will be back in stock.

OK so I called Whirlpool customer service again, and asked them if WPW1036140 will make my icemaker kit work, or do I need a new icemaker kit W11510803? Whirlpool said neither I need icemaker kit WPW10715708. Huh?

I waited a day and called WP again, this time asked to be transferred to parts, the call dropped after 30 minutes of hold. Called again and parts said the parts list for engineering digit "09" of this model is not yet RELEASED and there is no icemaker for it, yet.

I said, can I speak to a manager or a specialist? No.

Sure there is someone in your company that knows what icemaker works with this fridge that is available and sold in stores? Yes there is but sir I do not have their numbers, I can only give you the customer service numbers which will lead you to the same place.

She said you can do your own search on RepairClinic.com, type in the model number and you will see that model's 09 version has not yet appeared.

Sigh...

So a waited a few days and tried WP again, this time a different person told me I need icemaker kit W10715709.

So, in summary, I have a third party parts company told me I need W11510803, but it is on back order for the forseeable futire. That company also said WPW1036140 adapter will not work in my case.

Whirlpool's customer service said I need WPW10715708, another time W10715709, another time said no icemaker kit yet for this version of the fridge.

I am so confused.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, that's quite the runaround!

I see after additional investigation that the WPW1036140 number is not going to work for you—found a site that shows the ends. The 8-pin end is right, but the other end is actually only 4-pin, not the 5-pin you have—and it's the wrong shape and pin type anyway:








Did you get rid of the old fridge yet, or do you have access to the old wiring diagram? You could figure out which pins in the old fridge correspond to the pins in the new fridge and get a new connector and re-pin it for the icemaker to match the new fridge.

May not even need a wiring diagram:








Seems like brown is the valve wire, green is ground, black and white are usual hot and neutral.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

huesmann said:


> Wow, that's quite the runaround!
> 
> I see after additional investigation that the WPW1036140 number is not going to work for you—found a site that shows the ends. The 8-pin end is right, but the other end is actually only 4-pin, not the 5-pin you have—and it's the wrong shape and pin type anyway:
> View attachment 681739
> ...


WOW good find on the picture of the 4 port pin, I have been looking at various parts sites for pictures and most of them do not show the actual ports so I couldn't tell if it's 4 ports or 5 ports, or if they say 4 port whether that means 5 ports with one dummy ports.

I just can't believe Whirlpool is selling an old fridge with a modified version that has no compatible icemaker or adapters. This is just another mess on a long journey of incompetence since my original WRT318ZFDW failed with a sealed system leak after two years and that was a "02" version, and then I ordered a new one from Lowes was delivered a "06" version which had the older 8 terminal icemaker connection, but that one was defective (or made defective by the delivery tech who laid the fridge down on the road to flip the door direction), and when I told them it's defective, they sent me a new one which is the current "09" version but then I have been trying to solve this icemaker issue since.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

So do you think re-pinning your icemaker would work?


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

huesmann said:


> So do you think re-pinning your icemaker would work?


Thanks for all the references I think there are all the pieces that may work. It will be a plan B, however.

The main issue is this is a rental place, so access to fix something over and over again is kind of disruptive to the tenant. I don't know if you saw my initial threads about the issue with this refrigerator before it get to this point, but in summary:

(1) Early December, fridge was too warm, not making ice, food in the freezer were half frozen half thawed, things in the fridge were warmer then usual.
(2) After a visit by me to check the coil and reset the coolness settings that didn't improve, I paid an local appliance tech to come diagnose, the diagnosis was a sealed system leak and not repairable. This was a relatively new Whirlpool fridge WRT318FZDW that was only 2 years old. Called Whirlpool and was told - out of warranty, too bad, and to schedule a factory authorized tech to service it will be 5 days of wait and I think was quoted $200 for the visit.
(3) Did a search online with BestBuy, Lowes, HD etc...and although there are other fridges that will fit within the height and width of the cabinetry, all of them except one are back ordered or out of stock due to COVID. The only one available is the one I already have, at Lowes. Ordered same fridge from Lowes, earliest delivery 2 weeks. Can't wait, went to the store, escalated, spoke to manager, get it to deliver in 3 days. Arranged to have new fridge door reversed and old fridge hauled away.
(4) 3 days later I went to the rental to disconnect the old icemaker to reuse it for the new fridge, same model right? New fridge came, the driver hauled out the old fridge, and I told him the new fridge door has to be reversed, he refused. Said no such instructions on the invoice. I refused delivery if not reversed, I think he got pissed, so he laid the fridge down on it's back to reverse the door. I said hey wouldn't that cause problems? No he said that's a myth you can lay down a fridge especially newer models. This is SOP these delivery companies do so I took delivery.
(5) A day later tenant said the fridge is warm, worse then the one they took away. Hmmm...wait another 24 hours, let me know. 48 hours later, no improvement. I went there to look again, and sure enough it's too warm. By then I have concluded the delivery guy ruined the fridge out of spite due to my insisting him to reverse the door. I called the store and spoke to the salesman and said I received a defective fridge. They agreed to send me a new fridge from their warehouse ASAP, and send another crew to come pick up the defective fridge.
(6) 2 days later the new fridge arrived. Again I asked for the door to be reversed, the guy refused, different guy, and claimed no such instructions. I took delivery regardless because the defective fridge is still there cooling stuff (somewhat). Called the store and asked why the door reversal instructions are not honored and they couldn't give the answer but said the crew to come pick up the defective fridge will reverse the door for you.
(7) I waited a day to confirm from the tenant the new fridge is working fine, so I called to schedule to pick up the defective fridge. I went to the property early to install the old icemaker onto the new fridge. That's when I found out I have an 8 terminal port on the IM unit and the back of the freezer has a 5 port terminal. I looked at the serial number of the fridge and it is a WRT318FZDW[09], since the defective fridge was still there, I looked and it has the old 8 port terminal in the back and it was a WRT318FZDW[06] model. I know the one that failed after two years was a WRT318FZDW[02] model.
(8) The crew came and hauled away the defective fridge, and in reversing the door they had to tilt the entire fridge back a 30 degree angle, so all the food had to be removed out of the fridge AGAIN. In retrospect I should have reversed the doors myself, as all you need is a shallow socket wrench to back those hex screws at the bottom out, no need to tilt the fridge back, they want to do it because they insisted on using a full size impact driver to loosen the screws.

So this is kind of the beginning of the IM issue that started this thread. I had already called Lowes 1000 times through this whole messy replacement, Whirlpool was totally no help. By the way for anyone considering their "extended warranty", don't buy it. If you have a refrigerator and it's not keeping things cool, you will have to schedule an authorized tech with them that may not come see you for days and even weeks. What a joke. I don't know how many times food were taken out of the fridge to set aside for a new fridge to be delivered and had to wait for the new fridge to cool down. That was a lot of strain and stress on the tenants as well.

Around that time, tenants tested positive for COVID and things went south.

If I modify the IM and repin a new connector, I don't know if I will have a lot of time to test it, since it is not something that will trigger immediate responses like a broken faucet or a ceiling fan, I don't know if I want to go through more of this trial and error and wait for tenant to let me know if this is better when they have COVID and are not feeling great (fever cough sore throat but not bad enough to go to hospital). Meanwhile I have made 1000 calls to Whirlpool to try to find solution to this IM issue and got bounced around with no answer.

I may wait another week if no resolution I will try the re-pin strategy you proposed! Thank you again.


----------



## DontKnowMuch (10 mo ago)

miamicuse said:


> Thanks for all the references I think there are all the pieces that may work. It will be a plan B, however.
> 
> The main issue is this is a rental place, so access to fix something over and over again is kind of disruptive to the tenant. I don't know if you saw my initial threads about the issue with this refrigerator before it get to this point, but in summary:
> 
> ...


I have been dealing with the same icemaker problem, that is connector mismatch. I found someone on ebay selling the exact harness I need. It came in today an it works. I paid $40 for the harness plus a whopping $12 shipping and it took over 2 weeks to ship. Here's the link:








New 5 pin - 4 wire Whirlpool Icemaker HARNESS ONLY for WP Modular IceMaker ONLY | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for New 5 pin - 4 wire Whirlpool Icemaker HARNESS ONLY for WP Modular IceMaker ONLY at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Or I guess yoy can search ebay for: "New Style 4 wire Whirlpool Icemaker 5 pin plug to icemaker harness".

Hope this helps. BTW, I have had nothing but trouble with temperature control in the fridge. Freezes food on lowest setting. Had to resort to partially plugging vents to control temp. Ridiculous for a new fridge.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

DontKnowMuch said:


> I have been dealing with the same icemaker problem, that is connector mismatch. I found someone on ebay selling the exact harness I need. It came in today an it works. I paid $40 for the harness plus a whopping $12 shipping and it took over 2 weeks to ship. Here's the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have the new icemaker Model W11517113 on order since mid February and last I called to check on it's status it is still 6-8 weeks from shipment.

This hardness wire they kept showing the 5 port end which matches what I have, but what does the other end look like because my icemaker's has this plug, does the harness wire has one end to connect to this and the other end connect to the 5 port terminal at the back of the freezer?


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

The link you provided:









New 5 pin - 4 wire Whirlpool Icemaker HARNESS ONLY for WP Modular IceMaker ONLY | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for New 5 pin - 4 wire Whirlpool Icemaker HARNESS ONLY for WP Modular IceMaker ONLY at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





They are out of stock too.


----------



## IceIceBaby (9 mo ago)

I just ordered the 4 wire Whirlpool Icemaker 5 pin plug to icemaker harness that's been posted here. 








New 5 pin - 4 wire Whirlpool Icemaker HARNESS ONLY for WP Modular IceMaker ONLY | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for New 5 pin - 4 wire Whirlpool Icemaker HARNESS ONLY for WP Modular IceMaker ONLY at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Will I be able to use this harness with the Whirlpool Ice Maker Assembly WPW10715709 / ECKMEFEZ2? 





Ice Maker Assembly WPW10715709 | Whirlpool Replacement Parts


Buy Ice Maker Assembly,part #WPW10715709 and ship it today!



www.whirlpoolparts.com





I'm guessing that I can switch out the harnesses so that I can connect with the 5-pin connector in my freezer?
Has anyone been successful with this?


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

IceIceBaby said:


> I just ordered the 4 wire Whirlpool Icemaker 5 pin plug to icemaker harness that's been posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See post #17 seems to confirm he was able to get it working.

When I looked that harness was out of stock. So I end up ordering a brand new 5 pin icemaker kit from Whirlpool, which has a 3 month back order...still waiting for it, and no guarantee it will work either because Whirlpool customer service has been a huge disappointment and often seems more confused than I was.


----------



## IceIceBaby (9 mo ago)

I'll update on how things pan out for me with the harness. 

Just in case, can you share the link for where you purchased the brand new 5 pin icemaker from Whirlpool that's on a 3-month backorder? 

I'm glad I'm not the only one who been driven to the edge of sanity by this...


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

IceIceBaby said:


> I'll update on how things pan out for me with the harness.
> 
> Just in case, can you share the link for where you purchased the brand new 5 pin icemaker from Whirlpool that's on a 3-month backorder?
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one who been driven to the edge of sanity by this...


sorry I didn't see this earlier. I bought it over the phone.

Funny thing is I called Whirlpool customer service who transferred me to "parts". Multiple times. Each time parts can't answer my question or seems confused. But one time the person who answered the phone actually knew the problem I was referring to instead of acting like he/she heard it for the first time. I inquired further and was told that I wasn't really talking to Whirlpool. If I called during business hours I would talk to WP, but if they are busy, or afterhours the call will be route to them, who is a 3rd party Whirlpool parts center called RepairClinic.com. She said WP proper probably don't know about the product issue but they (the 3rd party) is fully aware and they are getting calls a lot on it. So she told me I need a new IM that is on back order and they are currently filling orders placed in December (when I spoke to them in March) which is why they estimated the 3 month back log. I called them again last week and was told NO ESTIMATED ETA as the manufacturer is having trouble filling the order. 

So if you are interested in getting this IM, you can go to REPAIRCLINIC.com and order part W11517113. But expect a LONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG delay.

I am actually considering cancelling my order and get the home made harness wire.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I would be tempted to try just cutting the 8-pin connector apart, and plugging the 4 individual 'plugs' that have wires, into the 5-pin socket where they go, assuming a wiring diagram for it can be found.


----------



## Paulaaay (8 mo ago)

miamicuse said:


> sorry I didn't see this earlier. I bought it over the phone.
> 
> Funny thing is I called Whirlpool customer service who transferred me to "parts". Multiple times. Each time parts can't answer my question or seems confused. But one time the person who answered the phone actually knew the problem I was referring to instead of acting like he/she heard it for the first time. I inquired further and was told that I wasn't really talking to Whirlpool. If I called during business hours I would talk to WP, but if they are busy, or afterhours the call will be route to them, who is a 3rd party Whirlpool parts center called RepairClinic.com. She said WP proper probably don't know about the product issue but they (the 3rd party) is fully aware and they are getting calls a lot on it. So she told me I need a new IM that is on back order and they are currently filling orders placed in December (when I spoke to them in March) which is why they estimated the 3 month back log. I called them again last week and was told NO ESTIMATED ETA as the manufacturer is having trouble filling the order.
> 
> ...


Hi Miamicuse,

I work for an appliance distributor where we have just started installing a 130 unit project. We just came across this issue and I want to thank you for all the detailed info you've provided. You have really saved me hours and hours of research from my life by being so detailed and specific in your posts. 
I appreciate it a lot.

I just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## jltjr57 (7 mo ago)

Hi, I'm just another DIYer dealing with the Westinghouse icemaker cluster so thought I would post how I dealt with it. I ordered a Westinghouse refrig (model: WRT311FZDM) from Best Buy in May 2022 then ordered the W11517113 icemaker kit from Lowe's - last one they had near me. When I got it I found it had a sticker indicating model W10365046 which although being a modular ice maker had the 2-row/4-pin per row freezer connector instead of the required 1-row/5-pin connector that's in refrigerator freezer. Having read about the backorder issue with these icemakers and the associated 5-pin cable/connectors I decided to keep it and see if I could get it to work.

I had searched the internet like most folks and found the YouTube videos and ebay pages by Michael Riley for the 5-pin icemakers (5 Pin Whirlpool Ice Maker Jumper Harness). If you're not inclined to tackle the details this is probably the best way to go; just order a cable harness with connectors preinstalled if it will work for your application. Just make double sure you know the part #'s, etc. as he does not accept returns/refunds. But if you're like me and can't resist the challenge of figuring out a DYI solution then you might try what I did. The icemaker kit had a modular cable with 4 wires (Black, Brown, White/Black striped wire which is ground - normally green, White). I had everything I needed except the 5-pin connector. Not knowing squat about these things I went back to the Internet.

After looking closely at various videos and a magnified picture of the freezer connector socket I spent almost half a day searching wiring/harness connector part sites to find what would likely be the correct one. EUREKA! Turns out it is a "molex" type connector. I ordered the part 2029178-5 (Rectangular Power Connectors, Housing, Receptacle, Wire-to-Board / Wire-to-Wire, 5 Position, .165 in [4.2 mm] Centerline, Wire & Cable, UL 94V-2) at 2029178-5 : VAL-U-LOK Rectangular Power Connectors I couldn't believe it was only $.60 with free shipping!

Once I received the part in a couple of days the next trick was to swap out the connectors. Once again to YouTube on how to depin molex connectors. Found one that said to use two bent staples (make an "L" shape) on each side of the pin to depress the side latches. Problem was the openings are so small I couldn't get the second staple inserted. I found if I kept tension on the wire from the back side of the connector I could repeatedly alternate inserting the staple down each front side of the pin until it would pull free from the back of the connector. Once all wires/pins were removed they could be inserted into the 5-pin connector. TAKE NOTE of the ridge on each pin as this goes back in facing the latch-side of the new connector. This is where you want to make sure you have the proper pin map for your application. Based on my icemaker and refrig model my pin out when looking at the latch-side - wires/pins being inserted from the bottom up were (1-Black, 2-<empty>, 3-Brown, 4-Green(or ground), 5-White). The molex connector pin opennings are shaped with dome and square pegs so it can't be reversed when plugging into the socket so the above wire sequence matched (dome, dome, square, square, dome). Again, all of my references are specific to my fridge/icemaker model numbers so your appliances may be different and require other parts, changes, etc.; but if they're the same as mine this might work for you as well.

After I installed the ice maker it started making dirty ice in a couple of hours. We let it run 24 hours to flush the line out to get clean ice. Good luck with your DYI effort!


----------



## rachok (6 mo ago)

Report
*jltjr57*
Your post here is very helpful especially the link to the molex connector. Not having to spend half a day trying to find one made this job a lot easier. I now have a functioning ice maker. Thanks


----------

